# Mont Blanc pen mod



## bfg9000 (May 31, 2006)

Want a pen that writes just like a Mont Blanc but doesn't cost $200 and won't get stolen if you leave it out? A sleeper/Q-ship pen:

http://www.instructables.com/ex/i/7899F5DC1A2310299AD7001143E7E506/?ALLSTEPS

Be sure to read the comments; some people prefer the Parker Gel refills.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 31, 2006)

I m gonna try this out :thumbsup:
Gonna swap my G2 refill with my boss Mont Blanc. 
Hope he wont notice


----------



## CLHC (May 31, 2006)

Hey! That's the same G2 Pro that I got! Great gel pen to be sure. At least it's good to know that I don't own any Mont "leaky" Blanc pens! :huh:


----------



## DO_U_C_DA_LITE (May 31, 2006)

I tried it and it works perfectly. So good I did it to 4 G2 Pros. Check out Ebay for the refills. Much cheaper than the $11.99 in the office supply stores.


----------



## emrbrtn (May 31, 2006)

I did this about a month ago, writes beautifully.


----------



## Samuel (Jun 1, 2006)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Trashman (Jun 1, 2006)

4 rollerball refills are on the way! ($9.99 + $2.95 shipping, on ebay) Next, get the G2's. Anybody know about this working with the regular G2's? I saw mention on the instruction link that it did. I'll look for the Pro's, though.


----------



## DO_U_C_DA_LITE (Jun 1, 2006)

WallyWorld is probably best for the G2 Pros.[ $2.99] Plus , there is a $1.50 rebate available on the pen. Should have the mail in form on the back of the package.


----------



## emrbrtn (Jun 1, 2006)

I used a regular G2 and it works fine


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link! I'm going to buy some refills on ebay and then do some modding. This may be a dumb question, but cutting the end of the Mont Blanc refill doesn't make it more likely to leak or anything right? 
I figure that it won't, but I am just making sure.


----------



## DO_U_C_DA_LITE (Jun 2, 2006)

It won't leak. Just trim it little by little until it feels right.


----------



## Radio (Jun 3, 2006)

The part you are trimming off is a hollow end spacer, I trimmed about 1/8th inch and they fit G2 and G2 pro perfectly. No I love the look on peoples faces when they borrow my $2 pen and it writes like a $500 one. The other benefit is that no one tries to steal it!!!! They have know idea the refill is worth 4 times as much as the pen!!! Great mod!

:buddies:


----------



## NotRegulated (Jun 3, 2006)

I have this mod too. Works great. Mine is also the G2 Pro with the Mont Blanc rollerball refill. I see it works with the regular G2. You can get 4 of those in a package for around $4.00. A much better deal. I need a good source for the Mont Blanc refills, something better than two for $11.99.

By the way, make sure you get the Mont Blanc ROLLERBALL refill not the ballpoint refill which doesn't fit (too small). And if anyone is cringing at cutting a little plastic at the end, don't worry. It is a hollow spacer at least 1/4" deep and you only trim off a tiny bit. It won't leak. This mod functions very well.


----------



## farmall (Jun 3, 2006)

I've got to try this myself. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 3, 2006)

I bought 4 refills for $9.99 + $2.95 shipping, on ebay. Right now, it doesn't look like the seller has any more black up for sale, but he/she has the same deal in blue. It's here: http://cgi.ebay.com/4-MONT-BLANC-RE...1905665QQihZ017QQcategoryZ61779QQcmdZViewItem

I think it's probably likely that the seller will eventually get more of the black in, as it appears that selling pens and refills is their business.


----------



## mossyoak (Jun 5, 2006)

well, true it does write just like a mont blanc but the best thing about a mont blanc is the heft and the feel to it


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 5, 2006)

Trashman said:


> I bought 4 refills for $9.99 + $2.95 shipping, on ebay. Right now, it doesn't look like the seller has any more black up for sale, but he/she has the same deal in blue. It's here: http://cgi.ebay.com/4-MONT-BLANC-REFILLS-MED-BLUE-ROLLERBALL-60-Off_W0QQitemZ7621905665QQihZ017QQcategoryZ61779QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I think it's probably likely that the seller will eventually get more of the black in, as it appears that selling pens and refills is their business.


 

That seller listed some med black Rollerball refills today (I bought them), so I'm sure he has more in stock. You might just want to email him and ask.
Thanks to however found this awesome mod!


----------



## Trashman (Jun 5, 2006)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> That seller listed some med black Rollerball refills today (I bought them), so I'm sure he has more in stock. You might just want to email him and ask.
> Thanks to however found this awesome mod!




I actually bought some medium black from him before I made my previous post. They arrived today. Thumbs up to the ebay seller for super cheap prices and super fast shipping!


----------



## Trashman (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok, so, I put one of the Mont Blanc medium black rollerball refills in a G2 Pro, but as stupid as this may sound, I can hardly tell the difference! Either, I don't know jack about pens, or Pilot is making some pretty smooth writing intruments. Which is it? Anybody else notice that the two feel remarkably similar?


----------



## DO_U_C_DA_LITE (Jun 6, 2006)

I tried the original gel cartridge back to back with the Mont Blanc cartridge. At least to me, the Mont Blanc in the G2 Pro is the smoothest writing pen I have ever used. To be fair, I have never used a Mont Blanc pen.[ And for around $300.00, I don't think I will] This will work fine until I hit the lottery:lolsign:


Trashman said:


> Ok, so, I put one of the Mont Blanc medium black rollerball refills in a G2 Pro, but as stupid as this may sound, I can hardly tell the difference! Either, I don't know jack about pens, or Pilot is making some pretty smooth writing intruments. Which is it? Anybody else notice that the two feel remarkably similar?


----------



## 700club (Jun 10, 2006)

bfg9000 said:


> Want a pen that writes just like a Mont Blanc but doesn't cost $200 and won't get stolen if you leave it out? A sleeper/Q-ship pen:
> 
> http://www.instructables.com/ex/i/7899F5DC1A2310299AD7001143E7E506/?ALLSTEPS
> 
> Be sure to read the comments; some people prefer the Parker Gel refills.


 
Very Cool!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## RA40 (Jun 10, 2006)

We've been using Schmidt refills. Schmidt makes many of these cartridges for other manufacturers and there is a wealth of tips to try. This site has a variety:

https://secure13.nexternal.com/shar...&Count1=902614772&Count2=81975519611111111111

as always, not all these write on every paper so you may have some instances where it's not laying down ink.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 10, 2006)

Mine came in the mail yesterday. Is there any benefit to using the G2 Pro over the G2, or is it just personal preference? I would lean towards the regular G2 because I have been using them for years (love the feel), and because they are quite a bit cheaper than the G2 Pro.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jun 11, 2006)

Tried a fine tip mont Blanc refill in my G2 and the d**n thing leaked all over my shirt. Writes nice though.


----------

